# Scale Callibration



## NewOobY (21/9/16)

Good Day Fellow DIY-ers,

I have a request, I know it is cheap of me - but hey i'm a struggling DIY-er.
I need to calibrate a scale I bought from the states a while back - the thing is just sitting on my desk, it serves as a counter weight holding down papers - I sometimes balance stuff on it. Now these are good uses for it, however that was not the intended purpose of the scale.

The calibration weights to calibrate the thing are more expensive than what I paid for the scale.
So my request is are there any DIY-ers in the Pretoria/Centurion area that have 200g and 500g calibration weights that I can borrow for a day. I will even pay to use them say R100, or we can work something else out - I'm even willing to get a burger and beer for you if that is what you want.

Help a brother out, please.

P.S. @Kalashnikov has given me some excellent idea on how to calibrate it, using water and a ziplock bag.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

Just so that you are aware, it is recommended to re-calibrate the scale every time you use it to make sure it is as close to accurate as possible.

Otherwise you might as well just use the scale as is without calibrating it. I find they are fairly accurate as is anyways.
You can get the weights off eBay for around R100 - R200 as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (21/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Just so that you are aware, it is recommended to re-calibrate the scale every time you use it to make sure it is as close to accurate as possible.
> 
> Otherwise you might as well just use the scale as is without calibrating it. I find they are fairly accurate as is anyways.
> You can get the weights off eBay for around R100 - R200 as well.


Hectic I didn't know that - I guess I will need to just the weights then. Cause from what i've read it is easier.


----------



## Andre (21/9/16)

Valley Vapour sells a set of just the weights (200 & 500 g).
EDIT: Just checked - they are in fact sold separately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (21/9/16)

problem is that scales that only go to 200g need 100g weights, like the one i have. sucks.


----------



## NewOobY (21/9/16)

Andre said:


> Valley Vapour sells a set of just the weights (200 & 500 g).
> EDIT: Just checked - they are in fact sold separately.


dude i only checked they had weights after I placed my order for concentrates and it was delivered, like literally the next day - was so bummed that I didn't get it with my order  - will have to get it with my next restock of flavour testers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (21/9/16)

Soutie said:


> problem is that scales that only go to 200g need 100g weights, like the one i have. sucks.



A bi-metal R5 coin weighs 9.5g. A 50c piece weighs 5g. 10xR5 and 1x50c = 100g.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Soutie (21/9/16)

RichJB said:


> A bi-metal R5 coin weighs 9.5g. A 50c piece weighs 5g. 10xR5 and 1x50c = 100g.



I'm actually going to do this. Just give the coins a proper wash first (10 years of gunk on a coil may weigh a little bit i think)

thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/9/16)

Apparently it works well. Coins are minted to very precise tolerances. So as long as they're washed and aren't damaged/dinged, you'll get as near as darnit without having to buy a proper calibration weight. At worst, the scale will only be fractionally out. Which it probably is anyway at the prices we're paying for them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (21/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Apparently it works well. Coins are minted to very precise tolerances. So as long as they're washed and aren't damaged/dinged, you'll get as near as darnit without having to buy a proper calibration weight. At worst, the scale will only be fractionally out. Which it probably is anyway at the prices we're paying for them.



Damn good point. Calibrating a R120 scale with precise calibration weights stored in a velvet lined case just seems a little overkill.
Time to save up some R5 coins


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Damn good point. Calibrating a R120 scale with precise calibration weights stored in a velvet lined case just seems a little overkill.
> Time to save up some R5 coins


Yeah, it'll only cost you R50.50 - cheaper too  No need to pay for shipping either. hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie (21/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, it'll only cost you R50.50 - cheaper too  No need to pay for shipping either. hehe



and if you run out of strawberry ripe mid mixing you have some funds with which to get more. Win Win

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (21/9/16)

RichJB said:


> A bi-metal R5 coin weighs 9.5g. A 50c piece weighs 5g. 10xR5 and 1x50c = 100g.


That scale BLCK Vapor sell, how do you do the calibration?


----------



## Soutie (21/9/16)

kimbo said:


> That scale BLCK Vapor sell, how do you do the calibration?



If i remember correctly you firstly tare the scale then put it in calibration mode. Hold the Units key for 3 seconds, the screen should show "CAL". 
tap the Units key again (or hold it for a second or two) and it will ask for 100g. once you have put 100g on it it will do its thing and then ask for 200g. will then give you a complete.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (21/9/16)

RichJB said:


> A bi-metal R5 coin weighs 9.5g. A 50c piece weighs 5g. 10xR5 and 1x50c = 100g.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------

